# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Random Drawings - LOTS of pics

## SpartaDog

So I just discovered this little Creative Corner today and it made my day. I love my animals to death and all, but I'm an artist first and a snake keeper second.

So, here's a bunch of drawings I've done over the past year or two. I'll just post my favorites (though there's still a lot...) but you're welcome to look at other stuff on novaluna.deviantart.com, www.furaffinity.com/user/novaluna, and spartadog.sheezyart.com. (Most art gets posted on all 3)

Mother's Day, 2009
Reference used.


Welcome to the Underworld
Reference used.


Robert Plant
Reference used.


Wheel of Fate
Reference used on Raziel only.


Puck
No reference.


Predator
Reference used.


Captive
Mavain (the snake guy) (c) me
No reference.


Mine
Grimmjow and Gin from Bleach
Reference used.


What'd You Call Me?
No reference.
Grimmjow and Gin from Bleach


Snake in the Grass II
Grimmjow from Bleach (and a retic).
No reference.


Snake in the Grass IV
Ulquiorra from Bleach (and a jungle carpet).
Reference used.


Snake in the Grass V
Hollow Ichigo from Bleach (and a Burm).
Reference used.


Snake in the Grass VII
Szayel from Bleach (and a massasauga rattler).
No reference.


Scarecrow
Scarecrow from Batman Arkham Asylum
No reference, done on RateMyDrawings.com


Mutual
Jonathan Crane from Batman Begins, Corbin Poe (c) me
Reference for Jon, not Corbin


Protection
Jonathan Crane from Batman Begins, Corbin Poe (c) me
Reference used.


Ghostrider
No reference.


Street Smart - Grell
Grell from Kuro:cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:suji
Reference used.


Caving
Grell and Sebastian from Kuro:cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:suji
Reference used.


Passage
Phantom and Christine from The Phantom of the Opera
Reference used.


Horseback
Phantom from The Phantom of the Opera
No reference used.


Zander
Original Pokemon trainer
No reference.


Deoxys and Darkrai
From Pokemon
Reference used.


Werewolf Headshot
Just...a generic werewolf.
No reference.


Pan
Original
No reference.


Anthro Portuguese Water Dog
Original
No reference


Werewolf
No reference


Silent Hill - Centaur
Original
No Reference


Parabellum
Original
No reference


Mavain
Original (Yes, he's a ball python Naga XD)
No reference


Jotunheimen Reference
Original
No reference


Ghazi Giant Reference
Original
No reference.

----------


## SpartaDog

Azmyth
Original
No reference.


Azael Reference Sheet
Original
No reference


Xhiral Reference Sheet
Original
No reference


Mustapha Head Design
Original
No reference


Alert
Original
No reference


While You Sleep
Original
No reference.


Pain
Original
No reference.


Uhm...Wow. I think that's enough for now. XD

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

The ears and hands are so intricate... I wish I could draw like that  :Sad:

----------


## SpartaDog

Damn. The two that got "moved" have a combination of letters that spelled out a curse in the URL. It's really a Japanese word, but oh well. It's on the gallery pages I posted.

----------


## SpartaDog

> The ears and hands are so intricate... I wish I could draw like that


XD Thank you. Hands are a pain, but ears are just 4 simple lines. Once you learn those 4 lines, you're set.

----------


## Easterbunny

::goes fan girl on you:: omg luffs!!!!!! ::hugs to death:: it's so amazing I want to cry xD do you do requests?

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Heee! Love that predator sketch  :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very impressive drawings!  I love the Phantom Of The Opera drawings!

----------


## SpartaDog

> do you do requests?


 Uhm...not for free. ^_^; I'm only 16 and drawing is literally my only source of personal income. I definitely do take commissions though, and prices can range anywhere from $5 to a few hundred. You can PM me if you've got something particular in mind.




> Heee! Love that predator sketch


 Thanks! It was my dad's birthday present. He's a huge Predator fan.




> Very impressive drawings! I love the Phantom Of The Opera drawings!


 Thank you! I sort of...had a bit of a binge about 2 years ago. XD

----------


## steveboos

Awesome drawings, keep it up, great skill to have. I'm also a good drawer, but it takes too much time to sit there and spend 6 or 7 hours on one picture, so i kind of stopped completely. You have great skills though, so keep it going!

----------


## Easterbunny

Yay thanks!

----------


## SpartaDog

> Awesome drawings, keep it up, great skill to have. I'm also a good drawer, but it takes too much time to sit there and spend 6 or 7 hours on one picture, so i kind of stopped completely. You have great skills though, so keep it going!


Well damn, I can see why you stopped. I hardly ever spend more than an hour or two on a drawing and maybe 3 or 4 on a painting. In one sitting, anyway.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Wow, those are simply amazing. I love all the anthro art!

----------


## Denial

Man I wish you did tattoos.

----------


## SpartaDog

> Man I wish you did tattoos.


I design tattoos, but I'm not old enough to do it on skin. I do plan on taking that career path though, so give me about a year and a half.

----------

